# Hauntforum Gathering...?



## Frighteners Entertainment

If something like this could happen....where would be the place to host it?

comments please!


----------



## Devils Chariot

I think part of finding a place everyone can afford to go to is not just the physical location, but can you easily get affordable airfare there, If Mayors Income, Tennesee is centrally located ( i know it isnt) but it cost $800, takes three connecting flights, and is a hundred mile drive by rental car, tha'ts worse than making it vegas or some other big place, which might be only $350 on any given day, round trip.


----------



## jdubbya

lewlew, motel sixx and myself vote for Eerie, PA. Appropriately named, lots of places to stay/eat/drink/drink/did I mention drink?
I think a location accessible to Zombie-F would be a main consideration, ergo someplace in the north east/New England region.


----------



## Just Whisper

Maybe you could do a poll. Choose 5 locations (NE, SE, NW, SW and central just for example). Put those cities in the poll and let each person choose which location would work best for them. then choose the location that would afford the highest attendance. You would have to ask people who actually had no intention of really coming NOT to vote.

Just a suggestion. But maybe it sucks.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Niles Michigan, so we could all go to the Niles haunted house, and I would not have to leave town,


----------



## HibLaGrande

we could make this a new spook capital USA

We are smack dab in the middle of Chicago, Indianapolis, Detroit and Grand rapids.


----------



## HibLaGrande

Cleveland! at that spooky castle looking place, can't remember what it is called now. I posted a link here a long long time ago.


----------



## Dixie

I think JustWhisper had a great idea.... doing a poll and seeing who could get the highest attendance....


----------



## Draik41895

Graceland,Graceland,Graceland!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




or dinseyland,its quite haunted,more haunted than disney world!well go on the tower of terror!!!!!!


----------



## RoxyBlue

You should have it at your house, FE. Give everyone who comes a paint scraper and tell them there's a special treasure hidden somewhere under all that old paint on your house


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I love it!!!
but I think I'm a little far too north.


RoxyBlue said:


> You should have it at your house, FE. Give everyone who comes a paint scraper and tell them there's a special treasure hidden somewhere under all that old paint on your house


----------



## halloween71

It would be great to have a get together!


----------



## Dixie

If pretty much everyone ends up having to fly anyway, then I am definitely voting Vegas


----------



## DarkLore

Sri Sumbhajee votes for Sri Sumbhajee.


----------



## jdubbya

In all seriousness, and not to rain on the parade but gatherings like these rarely if ever materialize, in spite of how much fun it would be. Too many variables, with the economy being a key factor. We're spread all over the map and there would be a great many people who, for any number of reasons, couldn't attend.
I'd suggest a few "regional gatherings", where members from various geographic areas could get together and meet each other. Even these might be hard to arrange but it would be easier, IMO, to coordinate a smaller gathering and also make it a bit easier(financially/logistically) for folks who really wanted to attend such an event. I'd be up for something in the north east, but can't see myself flying/driving out west or down south. JMO


----------



## trishaanne

You could make it to NJ. We've had haunters here from PA, NY, IL, KY and NJ...all at once! Our own little mini gathering. Any time you're up for it, feel free to join us.


----------



## Dixie

Another idea then might be to pick a date... and on that ONE date there would be four gatherings... NE, South, West, and Central... and we could all do a video conference to "see" each other! If anything, a quarter of us could all be together at the same time as 3/4's of everyone else!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

It's all about the discussion.
And we are discussing.


----------



## Devils Chariot

west coast!!! yeah YEAH!!!

If I had a house I'd host this coast!


----------



## pyro

trishaanne said:


> You could make it to NJ. We've had haunters here from PA, NY, IL, KY and NJ...all at once! Our own little mini gathering. Any time you're up for it, feel free to join us.


does this mean all of us at your house


----------



## bourno

I just saw you Jeff, don't need to do that anytime soon 

oh, and saw Zombie-F and several forum members too


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

I would expect nothing less from you Wes! 
Next time I won't let you put your tongue in my ear!


bourno said:


> I just saw you Jeff, don't need to do that anytime soon
> 
> oh, and saw Zombie-F and several forum members too


----------



## trishaanne

You all know that you are welcome anytime. I'll try to be a gracious hostess.


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

I'm up for Vegas as well. A great meeting place, lots of lodging, entertainment, and usually has great deals for trips due to the heavy volume of people going back and forth, from tourist to convention attendees, to buisness meetings.


----------



## Master__Gracey

Frighteners Entertainment said:


> I love it!!!
> but I think I'm a little far too north.


Too bad. Could do it at hell.......michigan I mean.


----------



## Mr_Chicken

Devils Chariot said:


> west coast!!! yeah YEAH!!!
> 
> If I had a house I'd host this coast!


Seconded!

Or we could all go to Time2Dive's scuba shop in Hawaii


----------



## Devils Chariot

Mr_Chicken said:


> Seconded!
> 
> Or we could all go to Time2Dive's scuba shop in Hawaii


YESSSSSSssssss


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

thinking something in PA maybe...is that in the middle?


----------



## frstvamp1r

two of my good friends run a nightclub here in Los Angeles...any West Coasters can meet up there, how much more Halloweeny could it be? Well it IS a goth club...hehehe.


----------



## NoahFentz

I am willing to go anywhere you guys choose. Ive done it all plane, hearse, cargo van....if there is a gathering of haunters sharing ideas and getting together to show off there props it can only be a good thing. Remember that Ironman did exactly the same thing we are doing now on the Halloween-l list. He put it out there and 35 people showed up. He didnt plan on it becoming what it became. Those 35 people made it the gathering. They shared their ideas and stories of the fun they had on the list and the following year more people came...therego Ironstock/Woodstock. Its not really the organizer that makes it happen but the haunter willing to travel across country to meet new friends and experience new ideas.

I, myself will be taking next year off from any gathering. The Mrs.and I will be celebrating our 25th wed anniversary and doing a west coast roadtrip. But the following year I will be back in the saddle.


----------



## Hauntiholik

I like Just Whisper's suggestion of a vote.  What does Zombie-F say?


----------



## PerfessorEvil

NoahFentz said:


> I, myself will be taking next year off from any gathering. The Mrs.and I will be celebrating our 25th wed anniversary and doing a west coast roadtrip. But the following year I will be back in the saddle.


Let me know if you get up in the Bay Area... we can meet for dinner or something.


----------



## Ironman

*Forming a gathering*

First, let me say that I'm thrilled at the idea of the forum forming a new gathering. And I wholeheartedly look forward to it. But along with making the decision on where it can happen, there are several other aspects to consider. For example: 
Number of days the event will run
What type of activities will be offered
Will vendors be included
Will there be a costume ball
Will there be activities for the kids
Will there need to be food concessions
etc., etc.
Once these have been decided on then you need to move onto some other larger issues:
What size location would be adaptable for this event
How far in advance would reservations need to be made
Does the facility or the state require event insurance
Who would do the actually coordinating for the activities, location, insurance, etc.

I am not trying to throw a wrench into the mix, but I do want everyone to be aware of some of the background things that some might not think about. They are not insurmountable, but there is a lot to cover. Hell, even something as small as lining up baby sitters can be tough at times.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Great advice R.
I just want to see if there was an inspiration on involvement...
I haven't really even talked yet....now we have a poll! lol

I just wanted to discuss it ...?


----------



## Fiend4Halloween

frstvamp1r said:


> two of my good friends run a nightclub here in Los Angeles...any West Coasters can meet up there, how much more Halloweeny could it be? Well it IS a goth club...hehehe.


A Goth club??!!!!!! I'm sooooooo there!!! What's the name of it ??


----------



## The Watcher

I know after meeting everyone. What a great time we can have. So I am also willing to do my best to make it. I am grounded the rest of this year, I think. My DD is getting Married in Sept. So I will be broke!  But after that I might be up for a visit some where.


----------



## dynoflyer

Salem, MA works for me!


----------



## frstvamp1r

Fiend4Halloween said:


> A Goth club??!!!!!! I'm sooooooo there!!! What's the name of it ??


The clubs that my two friends run is Malediction and Porcelain, but we also have a Gothic Skate Ring too called WumpSkate...PM if you want more info.


----------



## Zombie-F

I've got to say, if there were to ever be a HauntForum gathering, it will be within driving distance of myself, preferably somewhere in Massachusetts. Even if I am not the person doing all the organizing I would need to have a hand in everything if I am going to put the forum's name on the event and that can only realistically happen if it's somewhere close by.

We do need to take a lot of what Ralph (Ironman) said into consideration. It's those sorts of details that often get overlooked and he's been through this before so he has a lot of experience with this sort of thing.

Feel free to discuss ideas amongst yourselves, but if this is something I decide I'd like to have happen, there will need to be a lot of work/discussion/effort put into the how/what/where of it all between the mods and myself.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

sounds good...let's keep discussing.


----------



## Kaoru

Hmm...IF zombie F wants it at MA then I am very interested, not sure about Terror though but my guess is he might also want to come. It be cool to meet everyone. Although not sure about the people living in the west coast. Either way nice idea Frighteners.


----------



## Hellrazor

How about Canada Eh?


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

Eh..? just funny...eh

i think you are father north than me?


----------



## Hellrazor

Seriously, MA is 8 hours and 46 mins from me. Im sure I could pull it off. Lets keep discussing


----------



## Devils Chariot

Do we need to have another ironstock type event right out of the gates? Maybe it could just be like a weekend long make and take at first, with a like a bbq or a dinner at a local joint where you can reserve a room. Then each year it can build up. And if this idea doesn't work out, we could all just have our own regional get togethers for/of haunt forum members.


----------



## Draik41895

rethinking,Unpleasant street sounds nice


----------



## Revenant

I think DC is onto something there. IS grew from smallness, and small would be the way to go into this. If it works well, decide if it'll happen again and if it grows, then grow to accommodate it. And leave the door open for smaller regional get togethers/M&T's/parties as a backup.

I'm gonna try to make it to KC for Kreepfest in August, and I heard that it's only around 35 or so people, but events can't grow if folks don't show up, right?


----------



## Just Whisper

Hellrazor said:


> Seriously, MA is 8 hours and 46 mins from me. Im sure I could pull it off. Lets keep discussing


That's at least 23 hours for me. I don't think I can drive that far due to medical conditions. But I will have fun watching you guys toss ideas around.


----------



## Wyatt Furr

MA is way to far for me......sigh.....
(Furr ,who doesnt travel long distances well)


----------



## Dixie

Yeah, 1776 miles for me, would knock it out of my ballpark


----------



## smileyface4u23

Revenant said:


> I think DC is onto something there. IS grew from smallness, and small would be the way to go into this. If it works well, decide if it'll happen again and if it grows, then grow to accommodate it. And leave the door open for smaller regional get togethers/M&T's/parties as a backup.
> 
> I'm gonna try to make it to KC for Kreepfest in August, and I heard that it's only around 35 or so people, but events can't grow if folks don't show up, right?


We are considering a trip to Kreepfest this year too...We've never been, but it looks like fun.


----------



## HibLaGrande

what about the mid west haunters convention? The framework is already there we could just crash that party.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

that's always welcome Hib's!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment

You know, MA could a real cool place to do this...?

Think Salem.


----------



## Joiseygal

I think MA would be a great idea...lol especially since I'm only 5 hours away.


----------



## The Watcher

I was wondering, if this could come about. It seems the forum has really spread. So maybe it could be in a different location each year. Moving across to the country so the chance for all members to at least get to one. I really feel sorry the the ones that never made it to Ironstock. I certainly don't mind going to Ma. Would love to go to Ca. But, realistically, I know I can't do it all. So we hope to visit what we can when we can. But I certainly will look forward to getting together with my friends from here again. Also that way, maybe different ones in the area could do more of the setup. So it doesn't fall on one person or family. What Ironman and Lady Iron did was awesome. I know where they got the name. But it had to be a great expense and undertaking for a family. But reading this it appears some would be willing to step up. I am sure there could be a standard set, that everyone would agree on.


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

if the moneys there i'd be down to fly anywhere


----------



## Lotus

Gotta Love Salem Ma


----------



## The Archivist

Also have to take into consideration of those suffering through the economic downturn (me), the place has to be close by so that they could drive without breaking the bank. I could make it anywhere in, lets say Los Angeles or maybe carpool with someone else, San Diego.


----------



## Hauntiholik

The Archivist said:


> Also have to take into consideration of those suffering through the economic downturn (me), the place has to be close by so that they could drive without breaking the bank. I could make it anywhere in, lets say Los Angeles or maybe carpool with someone else, San Diego.


Perhaps you missed ZF's post. If a gathering happens, it will be held in Massachusetts or within a short drive from there.


----------



## Kaoru

I love the idea of Salem MA. Sounds good to me there. Terrormaster also like the idea. We'd be up for that kind of drive since we live in CT.


----------



## Spooky1

I think we might have a better turnout if we planned a get together to coincide with an existing convention/show.


----------

